# Nurse Drew Blood without gloves on!



## ClaireNicole

OKay so I'm looking anywhere but at this needle being shoved in my arm and when shes almost done i look down and I'm like hmm she needs a manicure... and then I'm like WHAT SHE DOESN'T HAVE GLOVES ON and she pulled the needle and was done... So I'm walking out and I'm looking at OH and I'm like she wasn't wearing gloves!!! And hes like whats the big deal... its for her protection... and i'm like umm no its for everyones protection... and hes like I'm sure she washed her hands.... well I'm not sure that someone who doesn't put gloves on to deal with someone elses bodily fluids is smart enough to wash their hands! 

Should I call the clinic and report her?


----------



## jennie-jack

it is more for her protection than yours.

i was surprised when i went to spain and they would have gloves on but then cut the finger bit off as it is easier for them to feel the veins with bare skin. they always did this so i just presume some places do and other dont.


----------



## toonlagoon

well my mum and gran are nurses and they wair gloves maily for there protection also they no what is safe and what is not it is easer for them to do it with out so if they no they have no cuts or anytin on there hands then there not putting nay one at risk and yes she will have washed her hands or santized i promis u tht and no i woudl not report her unless u realy feel this is an aprote thing to do 
sorry about my spelling i have disxlixa


----------



## icy1975

I don't think any of my midwives have worn gloves when taking blood, although they always use antibacterial hand wash before and after


----------



## lululu52

Its ok not to wear gloves when taking bloods, im a nurse and pregnant. I never wear gloves when i take bloods or do a bm check or when i give injections, as long as she washed her hands, its difficult to take bloods when wearing gloves x


----------



## Eternal

Its more for her protection than yours, as long as she washed her hands first. 

When they take blood they need to feel for the vein, most people cant do that with gloves on. try wearing a pair of latix gloves and its really difficult to feel and palpate things properly. 

I trained as a nurse, but I never took blood so i dont know what the guidlines are, but sometimes you need your touch to diagnoise things. 

I have never known any nurse, doctor or other professional to wear gloves to be honest, if you feel uncomfortable about it i am sure she will discuss it with you.


----------



## lushious09

mine didnt wear gloves.... no biggy 1. she isint comming into contact with my body fluid skin to skin as when the needle goes in her hands far away ... 2. any cuts they have must be covered u wouldnt get any where reporting her she knows how to do her job im sure


----------



## LostTwins

Whenever I have blood drawn, the nurse will sometimes wear gloves BUT even when they wear gloves a lot of them will "snap" the finger tip off the glove so they can feel the vein and aren't digging around in there! :)

It really is more for her protection than yours, as there is no risk of her bodily fluids coming into contact with you via leakage, etc. My Grandparents and 4 of my Aunts are all doctors and a lot of their nurses don't wear gloves when drawing blood, giving children injections, etc.

Hope this helps...


----------



## lvh05

I drew blood for years. And. although OSHA requires that you wear gloves, the reason is strictly for our protection, not yours.

The truth is, the gloves only serve as a barrier to keep us from getting disease from our patient's blood. It just adds another barrier of protection to assist the acid barrier in our skin.

I drew blood without gloves on if I knew a patient would be a difficult stick, and if I know they had clean blood. IF you go to a lab, they always wear gloves (because a lot of OSHA people come in posing as patients, etc) but if you get drawn at an office, you may notice the nurse/MA has the finger pulled off of the glove that she is using to 'feel' your veins with. Actually, at my OB the nurses don't wear gloves, and it doesn't bother me.

It's difficult to palpate veins with gloves on. They should sanitize with alcohol, and it should dry, but trust me, I notice far worse things when I get my blood drawn than not wearing gloves. For example, a lot of people do the tubes in the wrong order which can cause unreliable test results, or I notice that they hemalyze the blood.

Regardless, no, it's not unsafe or unsanitary for you. She's putting herself at risk, but that is her decision.


----------



## Mrs.Mc1985

Its more for her protection than yours.

Nurses have to meet strict health requirements and I would happy she felt safe enough to draw my blood without gloves. My doctor does not wear gloves when dealing with me. SOme put on gloves just to check your tummy which feels offensive at times.


----------



## angelbaby86

Im no nurse...im a medical assitant in california and are trained to draw blood...nurse or not...if your drawing blood you need gloves..and its for both the person drawing the blood and the patient because either way they both can get contaminated...if your hands are not clean and your drawing someones blood you can contaminate them..


----------



## xprincessx

mine didnt either...the blood doesnt actually touch them and they dont touch the wound. Some wear gloves for safety but you cant report her as it isn't the law for them to wear it.


----------



## angelbaby86

actually she can report her...to OSHA its the occupation safety health so yea uhm...you can report that facility to them...and that facility will get in trouble...and they will probably even go check out how they run things..


----------



## scicraft

I have to get my blood drawn every 60 days because of the meds that I'm on. The lady that draws my blood always cuts the tip off of the finger so that she can feel my vein. You're really not in any risk from her not wearing gloves as long as she washed her hands before she stuck you.


----------



## ClaireNicole

Okay I'm saying lady touched door knob... then needle... then needle enters MY blood stream... Not good... if she washed her hands it was before she came and got me outta the waiting room... and I don't want my baby to be born with MRSA god forbid! Gloves are for my protection too!And since that was the first bloods I've given there they don't KNOW i'm clean... I mean I Know I'm clean... but ewwwwwwie


----------



## Bingo

The needle should never be touched only the syringe so you would be safe from any kind of contamination.


----------



## Mrs.Mc1985

Do whatever you feel is needed I am sure you were not the first person she didn't use gloves on and not the first person to complain but she is still there and probably wont even hear about it.

You can get sick anywhere. Those places you go to get food you don't want to know what they do without gloves on. Then you are maybe on a train or bus and have a open would the person who just got up to leave coughed and you sat down airborne anything. When you touch that shopping cart that has been pushed by everyone. You are shocked by this because of her profession and I can understand the shock in seeing that. Though you think about what others can give you just be being next to you.


----------



## xemmax

my midwife didn't wear gloves either. i didn't even think about it until i read this post! she didn't touch the needle, so i can't say i'm concerned.


----------



## LostTwins

If you feel you need to complain - go for it but I doubt you will get anywhere and if you will be continuing to go there for pre-natal care it could make the situation uncomfortable. Plus - you have a higher chance of getting MRSA from a grocery store shopping cart or a table in a restaurant than you do from the nurse! :)

Germs are all around you - her gloves are the least of your worries! Lol...

:hugs:


----------



## veganmum2be

yeah my mw didn't wear gloves at my booking in appointment, and she'd actualy just handled the wee sample i gave her lol..
but i dont think we are at risk of anything. its more if she pricked herself with the needle.
xxx


----------



## rmart80

To all of you that have questioned/commented on nurses or other staff drawing blood without gloves.. It is a direct violation of OSHA section 29 CFR 1910.1030(d) if a any medical professional does not use Universal Precautions. Medical personnel are to assume that every patient that they draw blood from may have an infectious disease and use gloves. Again this is called "UNIVERSAL PRECAUTIONS." This means that it is for both parties, the medical staff and for the patient. DO NOT EVER LET A NURSE OR ANY MEDICAL STAFF draw blood from you without gloves on. IF your nurse was to not have gloves on or take the finger tip off you advise them that they are in violation of OSHA standards. Get their name and ask for their License number and file a complaint on them. If the nurse refuses to provide the information you required you demand, NOT ASK, BUT DEMAND to speak with the Administrator on duty. If the charge nurse or manager comes instead, advise them that you are demanding to speak with the Administrator on Duty immediately. If they refuse have your family contact your state health department and contact OSHA and advise them of the incident. DO NOT let them bully you. RN's, LPN's and RPT's are trained to use Universal Precautions and they are well aware of the OSHA laws. 

For the 'expectant mother nurse' that was open to the fact that you never use gloves... PRAY that you never get me as your patient!! Because baby girl I will report you without question to the State Department of Health, OSHA and will continue to the NCSBN. Don't think you will be cute and get away with it.. Further, knowing that you are pregnant, I would contact local Law Enforcement and file charges for Childe Endangerment to your unborn child. You should be completely embarrassed and ashamed that you put your baby in risk. If I knew who you were I would make a copy of this post and file it with NCSBN and get you for Ethic Violation and OSHA Violation. Shame on you!!

To the ones that want to say "oh the last of your worries are the nurse using gloves," or "MERSA is everywhere." You need to do some research my friend, MERSA is everywhere, however it manifest in hospitals, and YES MERSA is on your feet mainly, however.. MERSA can only enter in the blood stream, hints - blood puncture is an open door for MERSA to enter.. SO don't make comments and put others at risk. If you do not know what you are talking about keep your opinions to yourself please. This is not a joking matter.. 

For the one that said "I would not say anything it would make things uncomfortable." Umm, NO say something my friend, make it uncomfortable and if the nurse is rough with you or is rude, contact NCSBN (National Council of State Board of Nursing) and file an ethic complaint. Trust me there is more than one way to make sure that Universal Precautions are used.. .

Again it is an OSHA Violation if any medical profession that is dealing with blood or other bodily fluids does not use gloves. REPORT THEM! DON'T BE SCARED THEY KNOW BETTER!!


----------



## Sunshine12

This thread is ancient!!

You sound like you are on a crusade and have purposely hunted for this topic! x


----------



## ilove3baby

Sunshine12 said:


> This thread is ancient!!
> 
> You sound like you are on a crusade and have purposely hunted for this topic! x

I have too agree.. it is one thing to give advice but the way it was done here was awful and rude and very degrading.


----------



## jenmcn1

ClaireNicole said:


> OKay so I'm looking anywhere but at this needle being shoved in my arm and when shes almost done i look down and I'm like hmm she needs a manicure... and then I'm like WHAT SHE DOESN'T HAVE GLOVES ON and she pulled the needle and was done... So I'm walking out and I'm looking at OH and I'm like she wasn't wearing gloves!!! And hes like whats the big deal... its for her protection... and i'm like umm no its for everyones protection... and hes like I'm sure she washed her hands.... well I'm not sure that someone who doesn't put gloves on to deal with someone elses bodily fluids is smart enough to wash their hands!
> 
> Should I call the clinic and report her?

It won't affect you in any way that she wasn't wearing gloves. It's more for her protection than anything! It's not her bodily fluid or blood you're coming in contact with, it's yours. So it won't affect you.
However, on THAT note....I have worked in healthcare in the nursing homes, and I wouldn't dream of doing anything without gloves! But what I do know, is that it used to be common practice even 15 yrs ago to NOT use gloves, as it was impersonal, and "cold" towards the patient. This has since changed.


----------



## jenmcn1

OOPS - I didn't read the date on this thread!! Why is this even being brought up again? Weird


----------



## Avalanche

Wow, you signed up just to post that rant?


----------



## jenmcn1

weird...I think sometimes these threads are started OR re-hashed because people are trying to cause arguments. not good!


----------



## pinklightbulb

Feck this thread is old, I remember it first being posted now actually!


----------



## babydustfairy

Well I have yet to come across someone wearing gloves when they take bloods. As they now use vacutainers not syringes to draw it out the chances of coming into contact with your blood it tiny. Plus as long as she washed her hands thoroughly this was probably far cleaner than using a pair of gloves out of a box tbh. Also a nurse and I must say it is very difficult to feel anything with a pair of gloves on. If you are not happy you could always just ask someone to wear gloves next time instead of reporting her xXx


----------



## notmommyyet

I agree with the others. Its for her protection not hers. I rarely see them wearing gloves. Its a lot easier for her to get something from you then for her to pass it to you.


----------



## notmommyyet

oops I fell for it too. I only read the first page and rreply from there. why would somebody create an account just to look up some old post. strange


----------



## pinklightbulb

Cause they have no life? :haha:


----------



## JessPape

Its more for her portection than yours, when my sister was in EMS training, and learned to take blood, sometime they did say it was easier to feel the vain without gloves on, ive had blood taken lots iwthout the nurse having gloves. If I see a sore or something on her hand, for sure id be bitching otherwise, whatever.


----------

